# Updating 100 amp box to 200 with pass through



## keoke (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi, When we planned a new home we put the well (1993) in first.  From the utility step down transformer to the service panel power company ran a 200 amp line ( 3/0 copper, underground) to a metered service panel.  Unfortunately, the service panel installed was a Square D 100 amp unit instead of a 200 amp box.  Now that we are finally building the house we need to continue from existing panel up to house.  Questions are as follows:

1. Using the same box, can I simply replace 100 amp breaker with a 200 amp breaker?
2. Using a dummy breaker, built like a buss bar, with lugs that will accommodate 3/0 copper cable, continue on to house (underground) from well panel?  House will have a 200 amp panel with no meter base in garage.
3. If I have to replace with a whole new 200 amp service panel at well what kind of panel (name) would allow me to feed well and also allow for a pass through 200 amps line to house?

I hope all of this makes sense,
thanks,
george


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 15, 2007)

You can not change the main rating of the panel legally.
You need to talk to your local supplier of electrical parts to see if they can provide you with a 2 wire adapter/splitter for the main lugs. With the adapters, you can lug the main incoming line and the line out to the house together at the main breaker. (may not work with every panel, but there are other connectors available that might work better.)
You could replace the Well panel with a main lug panel (unfused), but you will still have the same problem, no outlets.


----------

